# Go home Lyft, you’re drunk



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

WTF &#128580;


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Your car doesn’t have amphibious capabilities? Wow what kinda of ant are you ?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Go to the pink zone to earn more







lol


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

There's a tiny sliver of pink zone on dry land.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jump into the water🏊‍♂️. They want to see how dedicated you are.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Illini said:


> There's a tiny sliver of pink zone on dry land.


That's the beach lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> There's a tiny sliver of pink zone on dry land.


I woulda so been driving on that beach to score that sweet $3.58 !!!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I woulda so been driving on that beach to score that sweet $3.58 !!!!!


And a "dedicated driver" badge


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

I’m convinced this pink box crap is something lyft uses to spread out drivers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> And a "dedicated driver" badge


I don't have late night hero or cool cars badges. I was trying to bum one of each of off @IanRichardMarkham but he's a pretty tough cookie when I comes to his badges. LOL


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

I saw a PPZ completely out over Lake Michigan the other night


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

In San Francisco, even the seagulls use Lyft.


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Now that’s what I call dangling the carrot in front of you as I have said in another post completely rigged system if you don’t think so you’re kidding yourself 😂


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> WTF &#128580;
> View attachment 390406


You sure this not UberEats? &#129300;


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Personal Power Zones = discriminatory pay practices


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> WTF &#128580;
> View attachment 390406


Now THATS funny.
If you drove your car into the ocean and sued lyft you might actually win if you can get a non talmudic judge. 
One can dream!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Take one for the team and swim to location. Knowing Lyft it’s shark infested waters though.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

PPZ's are quite rare for me, but when I do get them, they're almost always in areas that are outside of the core busy area. Like a few miles away from the main street where all the bars are at 1am or several blocks away from the stadium when the game gets out. -o:


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Here's a $1.38 "bonus" from the $5 we're stealing from you with our illegal wages


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Once you get to the pink zone, no pings for 10-20 mins. Then, the next ping you get will be 10 mins away. Probably around the inner sunset.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

GregJinAZ said:


> Now THATS funny.
> If you drove your car into the ocean and sued lyft you might actually win if you can get a non talmudic judge.
> One can dream!


Michael Scott &#128514;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Could be worse. The last two days they've put PPZ 90% over Arlington National Cemetery and a military base:










It's 25 degrees out. No one is at the Cemetery. The military base you can't enter without proper identification.

Lyft is run by these guyes.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Now THATS funny.
> If you drove your car into the ocean and sued lyft you might actually win if you can get a *non talmudic judge*.
> One can dream!


More thinly veiled white supremacist language. A+ &#128076;&#127996; trolling or actual anti-semitic beliefs? I'll leave that for others to judge.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

F PPZ's.... Next


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

New2This said:


> Could be worse. The last two days they've put PPZ 90% over Arlington National Cemetery and a military base:
> 
> View attachment 390782
> 
> ...


First you go through the military base and get shot, then you are already at the cemetery so your family can bury you and the $2.83 can go towards your funeral. &#128514;


----------



## Don Fanucci (May 26, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> First you go through the military base and get shot, then you are already at the cemetery so your family can bury you and the $2.83 can go towards your funeral. &#128514;


There's already a hole dug for you you're driving for Lyft ⛪


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> WTF &#128580;
> View attachment 390406


I make a point of getting in the red when they do this


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Do it for the community! -o:


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

LOVE the title of the post from the OP. I mean c'mon Lyft can't you just give us the bonus money without driving into the ocean?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

New2This said:


> Could be worse. The last two days they've put PPZ 90% over Arlington National Cemetery and a military base:
> 
> View attachment 390782
> 
> ...


FRANKS AND BEANS


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> Go to the pink zone to earn more
> View attachment 390412
> lol


It's a crime to entice somebody to commit suicide.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> WTF &#128580;
> View attachment 390406


Great hiway is along the coast. No need for amphibious vehicle. #ClickBait


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I wonder if he drove his car into the ocean if he could sue for a new one?


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

If we drive in NJ, we cannot drive in NY without a special Taxi license. Whenever we're on the border of NY (Jersey City or Hoboken), this box pops up. The toll to enter NY is $15. This must drive the donkeys there nuts.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Is the toll $15 each way?


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Is the toll $15 each way?


No, the tolls are only when you leave NJ. Its a form of an exit tax, they charge us to leave this phukin state. Its free to enter hell


----------



## Matt Miller (Aug 11, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> Go to the pink zone to earn more
> View attachment 390412
> lol


It's so they can collect a 2500 dollar deductible for a totaled car!


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

Are there any lawyers in here who can answer the question of "If we accidentally drive into a lake because the box overlaps a lake and total our car, can we sue Lyft for damages"?


----------

